# Ever find yourself buying more than you can read?



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

As the title says, have you ever found yourself buying more books than you can possibly read in a reasonable amount of time? For example:

On Monday (my 1st day off this week), I bought a couple new books in the way of Henry Zou's series of "The Bastion Wars" line: "_Emperor's Mercy_", "_Flesh & Iron_", & "_Blood Gorgons_".

Mind you, I've got around 40 books currently on my list of stuff to read (which includes the up-to-date Horus Heresy line). Yet on Monday I added 3 more books.

Today, I added a couple more to the list o'stuff I'll probably not get to for about a year (at the rate in which I read): "_Path of the Warrior_" by Thorpe, "_Redemption Corps_" by Sanders, & "_Dead Men Walking_" by Lyons.

All I can say is thank god I'm all about out of 40k fiction books to buy. Anyone else find themselves doing what I've been doing?


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

Yup! I just fell in love with BL that I have all the HH novels including Promethean Sun. I have The Founding, Eisenhorn, The Grey Knights omnibus, the first three Time of Legends, ABD's Night Lords, aaaaaaaaaand I'm half way through Prospero Burns. I've read Heldenhammer and Nagash, but not Malekith, the omnibuses (omnibi? lol) and the latest HH ones. Actually, I just bought Malleus, Hereticus, First and Only, and Necropolis off ebay. Xenos was so good I had to get the originals. AAAAAAAAnd I bought the White Dwarf #93 issue when I believe they first introduced 40k (fucking awesome bc the magazine is just as old as I am and in great condition!) Let's not forget Liber Chaotica. As you can see, I too have lots of reading to do.


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

Nah, I usually read more than I can buy.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

When you die if there is a pile of unread books then you bought too many, till then there is no such thing as to many. You can even rationalize the leftover unread books after you die by saying they are for future generations enjoyment :-D


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

scscofield said:


> When you die if there is a pile of unread books then you bought too many, till then there is no such thing as to many. You can even rationalize the leftover unread books after you die by saying they are for future generations enjoyment :-D


That's logic, for you 

I, myself, am cluttered up with George R. R. Martin, Robin Hobb, Joe Abercrombie, Todd McCaffrey and Brandon Sanderson titles. That's 17 books for you :shok:

Though, really, I'll be dipping in-and-out of Black Library whilst I read it all :biggrin:


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

man, i have such a pile of stuff to read at the moment. I never used to be able to read more than one book at a time, found myself losing track. but now I'm a bit older I've found that as long as I mix genres I can just about manage it. So that's fiction on the commute to work and history when I'm lying in bed :wink:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow. So you guys have more books than you can read?! And I barely have enough books to have something to read... And I mean something I have not read at least five times...


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

I did for a bit, thats only because i started a new job, i had a 6 book log. Now ive only got embedded to read


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

I've also got several more books on top of that in the way of:
_
"The Ultimate Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy"_ & I re-bought the Timothy Zahn trilogy _"Heir to the Empire"_, _"Dark Force Rising"_, & _"The Last Command"_, simply because I want to re-read them after all these years.

Also, my copy of _"Battle of the Fang"_ arrived the other day, so I'm currently reading it as well.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

yes, i spent like £200 the other week on stocking up my collection. alot i have already read but didnt own but i got about 15 that i havent read yet so should be ok for a while. got nothing after AoD or blood reaver so still got a few new ones yet to buy too.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Short answer: Yes.

Usually I don't have a backlog, I buy enough to tide me over for a month or two. However, back in April/May, my local Borders bookstore was shutting down and there was a sale (20%, then 30-50%) and I bought what I could find/afford. I've been reading through the backlog since. I am nowhere near done.

Unfortunately, there are rumors that another Borders in another city is shutting down this summer....


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

Yep. Bought first 8 HH books but have only read to page 26 of Galaxy in Flames....


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Doelago said:


> I barely have enough books to have something to read... And I mean something I have not read at least five times...


This is me. I generally have nothing to read simply because Ive already read it all. Of course I read it anyway, but it gets boring really fast.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

At first when I only read HH I had less than I could read, then I expanded to Cadian Blood, Gaunts Ghost. When I finished The Lost, I went to try the new SM battles (Hunt for Voldorious since they had AL and RG in them), then Helsreach cause I loved ADB's Cadian Blood.

Then I went further to Soul Hunter, despite being as far as it goes at not liking them. Now I simply love them. It continued with Eisenhorn ("prequel" to GG) and now its flouded out of control.

Ive finished all SM battles except Rynns Worlds which I wont buy due to the reviews. I have Ravenor, Ciaphas Cain, Fear the Alien, Heroes of the Space Marines and Salamander waiting for me to be finished atm and Im crazy enough to consider buying more books. Also I want to re-read some HH-books and NL-trilogy.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Well, it appears I'm officially at the stage in which I can only buy books from the POD line of things, as I only will buy new books & refuse to pay the prices for new for the couple of series of books that are currently out of print. (Word Bearers line of "Dark Apostle, ect, that's going to be collected into Omnibus form Jan 2012).

But I did manage to get "Blood Pact" from Abnett.

I'd have taken a huge chunk outta my 1st HH book the other day, but I saw 2 movies & worked on putting together about 15 models (with a couple in semi-complete states) the other day. But ah well, such is the price of reading 40k & doing the hobby as well, eh?


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Yes, at one point and time I did have too many books to read.

After I read Brotherhood of the Snake and the Esienhorn Omnibus, I exploded into fanaticism over BL. I bought the Soul Drinker's Omnibus, the first book of the HH (Horus Rising), and countless others. I've recently finished all of that mess, and are only currently reading Blood Reaver. I did just, however, like two days ago finish Age of Darkness and am current on my HH books.


----------



## ribbons69 (Mar 6, 2010)

I honestly don't know how many books are in my "to read" pile.However if we narrow it down to just Black Library,I am currently reading "Tales Of Heresy" with "Fallen Angels/Prospero/First Heretic/Nemesis" and "Battle of The Fang" sat untouched in the next room,as well as the "Eisenhorn" omnibus of which I have only read the first novel.Probably going to Nottingham at the weekend and as well as all the pubs I'll be having a drink in,I will also visit Waterstones and Games Workshop!:suicide:


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

My 'to read' pile is almost to my roof, no thanks to amazon and their ridiculously cheap books.


----------



## Wych (Jun 12, 2011)

Yes, despite being a librarian I often find myself buying a stupid amount of books. (I prefer to own a book rather than borrow)

Right now I have the two Space wolves Omnibuses to get through, Eisenhorn to finish, the founding, The new ciaphus cain book and many non black library books.

One of these days I will run out of space...


----------



## ribbons69 (Mar 6, 2010)

ribbons69 said:


> I honestly don't know how many books are in my "to read" pile.However if we narrow it down to just Black Library,I am currently reading "Tales Of Heresy" with "Fallen Angels/Prospero/First Heretic/Nemesis" and "Battle of The Fang" sat untouched in the next room,as well as the "Eisenhorn" omnibus of which I have only read the first novel.Probably going to Nottingham at the weekend and as well as all the pubs I'll be having a drink in,I will also visit Waterstones and Games Workshop!:suicide:


As expected,yesterday I finally got around to buying the hardback Sabbat Worlds collection,which I immediately started reading despite being half way through Tales Of Heresy already.:headbutt:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

once i've ran out of black library books to read - i read non-black library titles.

simple. 

fantasy, science-fiction or historical authors are always releasing new books: sequels, prequels, novellas for popular series, brand new series or whatever. i've read most of the stuff black library has, yet there's still steven erikson, robert jordan, raymond e fiest and anne mccaffrey to sate me whilst i wait for the next horus heresy installment - the only black library series i seriously follow.


----------



## Erik_Morkai (May 2, 2011)

Constantly....I still have stuff from March 2010 I have not read because I keep shifting my reading priorities.


----------

